# Schwinn Banner



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 18, 2013)

I was told this paper banner hung in a hardware store in the 40's. Who really knows...
It was a labor of love project. Custom cut glass and frame. I broke the glass once, cut the frame too short and had some varnish issues LOL. But finally got it done


----------



## krankrate (Feb 19, 2013)

*Banner*

Fist time I've ever seen one like that, very kool, nice job!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 19, 2013)

*Nice*

Nice Banner!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 19, 2013)

*Nice!*

That's way cool Mark! God id love to see your shop! screw Disney land!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks great Mark but then I would expect no less...


----------



## bike (Feb 19, 2013)

*Never saw that one*

very nice- now pics of the other goodies!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 19, 2013)

WAY cool!!! I'd love to own that! The frame looks great!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 19, 2013)

I haven't seen that Schwinn motto either?? Very cool! @ Fatbar-I have been to both locations (D-land and Marks place). Dumbo is cool but a Schwinn is better!


----------



## TheSaint (Feb 19, 2013)

Mark,

Please make some quality copies
of that banner and bring em to the
next Cyclone Coaster Ride....,

theSaint


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice banner! You've got great taste.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Ditto*



fatbar said:


> That's way cool Mark! God id love to see your shop! screw Disney land!




I can't wait for you to get transfered to Oklahoma so we can be neighbors and you can work your magic on my shop!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the comments...More pics coming soon I'm expanding the display area LOL


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 19, 2013)

*banner*

turned out great mark it looked good when i was at your house unfinished...great addition to the collection


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh yea! Very cool!


----------

